# DWA List



## emergency0311 (May 20, 2007)

Does any one have or no of a link to the DWA list? The list on DEFRA's site isn't working at the mo.

Please post or PM me if you do.

Cheers.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

works fine for me
http://www.defra.gov.uk/wildlife-countryside/gwd/animallist.pdf


----------

